# Weighing a trailer



## depressedlionsfan (Jul 10, 2007)

I just tried to get my boat trailer weighed at a truck stop so that I can get it registered and plated. When I unhooked my trailer from my truck they said that it didn't weight enough to register. Has anyone else ever had this problem and if so how am I supposed to get my trailer registered if I can't get it weighed?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

do you have a metal recycling place in your area?? I'm sure there scales will weigh your trailer.
sherman


----------



## depressedlionsfan (Jul 10, 2007)

There is an Omni Source close. I'll call them tomorrow to see if they weight trailers.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm not sure where your located but lucky farmers weighed mine.it is a grain purchasing outfit. Most grain elevators have scales.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Matt63 said:


> I'm not sure where your located but lucky farmers weighed mine.it is a grain purchasing outfit. Most grain elevators have scales.


I agree, thats where i got mine weighed at a grain elevator.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Our local farmers co-op gave me a certified weight on my trailer. I think they only charged me a couple bucks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

please let us know when and where you get it weighed. thanks.
sherman


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

We went to Luckey Farmers as well.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

For my bass boat I paid the few extra bucks and didnt worry about weighing it and got commercial plates. Worked for me at the time lol


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

depressedlionsfan said:


> I just tried to get my boat trailer weighed at a truck stop so that I can get it registered and plated. When I unhooked my trailer from my truck they said that it didn't weight enough to register. Has anyone else ever had this problem and if so how am I supposed to get my trailer registered if I can't get it weighed?


Ask them if you can weight your truck and trailer together, then just the truck and get a weight slip for the difference.


----------



## lhale (Jun 13, 2015)

Where are you located....luckey farmers in Perrysburg and stony ridge will weigh along with the pilot truck stop at 280 and the turnpike.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> Ask them if you can weight your truck and trailer together, then just the truck and get a weight slip for the difference.


I do believe that Misdirection has won the internet for the day with this solution....Providing the scale is long enough, which it should be as it weighs semi's.


----------



## lhale (Jun 13, 2015)

When I did mine at luckey farmers the guy subtracted the weight of the boat on the slip so I didn't have to remove the boat for weight.


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

any local gravel pit will have scales also !


----------



## depressedlionsfan (Jul 10, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> please let us know when and where you get it weighed. thanks.
> sherman


I got it weighed at Omnisource on N. Detroit Avenue in Toledo. They didn't charge me anything.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

depressedlionsfan said:


> I got it weighed at Omnisource on N. Detroit Avenue in Toledo. They didn't charge me anything.


great to hear that you found a place, and a bonus of no charge.
sherman


----------

